# Helmets certified to CPSC vs CE EN1078?



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

I've seen most helmets certified to both standards, yet some european helmets only certified to EN1078. Is one standard more stringent than the other?


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

> There were national standards in effect in various European countries, but Europe now has a CEN standard that covers all member states. Helmets can meet it with thinner foam and lighter weight than the US CPSC standard, and often do not pass CPSC impact tests.


Bicycle Helmet Standards


----------

